# Old Continentals, what do I do with them.



## Bicyclelegends

Old Continentals, what do I do with them.They have some valuable parts but want to clean and fix them up but torn on how. In my little brain I think should I keep them separate or combine them and make 1 cool one and which way do you go they are both so different and condition varies. Any thought or suggestions out there?


----------



## SirMike1983

They're actually pretty complete. The paint issues there you see are pretty common - it's based on the method and materials Schwinn used for painting. The red especially likes to fade. 

There's enough there that I would find the right parts and finish up with two complete bikes. I'd sell one and keep the one of the two you prefer. What I would not do is pirate parts off or break them up for parts. Beware the same old vipers who ask you to pull the stem, or brake levers, or some other part to sell them for balloon projects. These Continentals deserve to be kept together and preserved. The bikes are sufficiently old, complete, and desirable that I'd finish them up and keep the one I like more. Sell the other complete. You're in pretty good shape from the look of all this.


----------



## rollfaster

@rennfaron @SirMike1983 @Eric Amlie @HARPO


----------



## rollfaster

Let’s make a good bike from two @Bicyclelegends


----------



## rennfaron

rollfaster said:


> Let’s make a good bike from two @Bicyclelegends



Agreed. 

Can you take a better pic of the downtube decal on the second bike to show the decal more clearly? Looks like script writing?...

I always like seeing these early continentals.


----------



## Goldenrod

I still ride mine.  Parts are cheap to add.  I think the these will go up in price when people notice how nice they ride.  At old folks homes, girls bikes are easier for old people to mount so their value is higher.


----------



## Bicyclelegends

rennfaron said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Can you take a better pic of the downtube decal on the second bike to show the decal more clearly? Looks like script writing?...
> 
> I always like seeing these early continentals.



Sorry some of the pics are blurry, will take better ones this weekend. Here is the down tube decal pic.
Thank you.


----------



## rennfaron

Bicyclelegends said:


> Sorry some of the pics are blurry, will take better ones this weekend. Here is the down tube decal pic.
> Thank you.View attachment 1143578



Thanks, except that's the seat tube. The down tube is the angled tube running from the head tube (handlebars) to the bottom bracket where the crank is.


----------



## 3-speeder

I don't see why you couldn't easily have two complete unique bicycles. One tourist and one racer style. These are classic vintage bikes and should be kept as complete as they are and improved from there. If you like one more than the other then keep that one or sell them both as is if you are not interested in either one.  I like the way they look.


----------



## 1motime

Goldenrod said:


> I still ride mine.  Parts are cheap to add.  I think the these will go up in price when people notice how nice they ride.  At old folks homes, girls bikes are easier for old people to mount so their value is higher.



I never thought about your idea of girl's for "old Folks".  You might be on to something!


----------



## cyclingday

The Clubman model is cool!


----------



## rollfaster

cyclingday said:


> The Clubman model is cool!



Marty, you think that is really a Clubman? If so, it needs to be revived!


----------



## rennfaron

cyclingday said:


> The Clubman model is cool!



That’s what I was thinking. I thought it looked like the down tube had a script decal. Also has the CM stamp. What is strange is the other one has the CM stamp too. I didn't think so because it was upside down but there is precedent for that flip. The second bike has the traveler style peaked fenders. I would take the fenders off the first one and put on the second.

Continental clubman - Also does anyone know what brochure or catalog this is from?


----------



## GTs58

Both of these Continentals have the CM on the BB shell. And the T00 serial numbered piece is using a pre stamped Town and Country Tandem BB shell. So that one was probably built sometime in early 1950.

One has a three speed and I have no clue what the serial number is on that one, pics don't seem to be in sequence. Is there a date on the three speed hub?


----------



## rollfaster

Rarely seen 1950s Continental Clubman (not mine) | Lightweight Schwinn Bicycles
					

Happened upon on eBay this evening: a rarely-seen Continental Clubman model. Looks to be a match for the Clubman advertisement that has been out there on the web...first one I've seen in reality. Not connected to the sale at all, but it does appear to be original and in excellent condition...




					thecabe.com


----------



## cyclingday

Late 40’s brochure






Maybe the “CM” stamp separate from the serial number just designates these frames as Continental Models?


----------



## rennfaron

Thanks @cyclingday. I need to find this brochure.



cyclingday said:


> Maybe the “CM” stamp separate from the serial number just designates these frames as Continental Models?



Hmm... If so it would be a period specific thing because other continental serials don't have it.








						1946 Schwinn Continental...maybe '47 or '48... | Lightweight Schwinn Bicycles
					

the s/a hub has a date stamp on it  Nope. It's all cleaned up now and it's date free.Earlist dated hub I've ever had was on a 1952 Rudge.  Someone said that they weren't dated until after WWII, so I believe that what I have is a first year Continental...1946. Hub would have been a leftover.




					thecabe.com
				











						1946 Schwinn Continental...maybe '47 or '48... | Lightweight Schwinn Bicycles
					

the s/a hub has a date stamp on it  Nope. It's all cleaned up now and it's date free.Earlist dated hub I've ever had was on a 1952 Rudge.  Someone said that they weren't dated until after WWII, so I believe that what I have is a first year Continental...1946. Hub would have been a leftover.




					thecabe.com
				





@rollfaster you have seen this bike before https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-year-continental.122777/#post-820520
same bike. You can see in one of those photos it does have a script decal on the down tube. So your friend had it years ago and now it is in OP's hands.


----------



## GTs58

I'd bet my life that the CM stamping designates the Clubman model. I've never seen the CM stamping on any of the regular Continental models. A Tourist style very well could have been ordered from the factory with the many options that Schwinn offered on the lightweights compared to the slightly limited ordering options on the Balloon models.  













						'53  Schwinn Continental 9 Sp.? | Lightweight Schwinn Bicycles
					

You just don't see these ever. Any knowledge on what's it worth?  Thanks!




					thecabe.com


----------



## rennfaron

GTs58 said:


> I'd bet my life that the CM stamping designates the Clubman model. I've never seen the CM stamping on any of the regular Continental models. A Tourist style very well could have been ordered from the factory with the many options that Schwinn offered on the lightweights compared to the slightly limited ordering options on the Balloon models.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '53  Schwinn Continental 9 Sp.? | Lightweight Schwinn Bicycles
> 
> 
> You just don't see these ever. Any knowledge on what's it worth?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecabe.com



Holy chit. You didn't even bet your life on the gold piss coat!


----------



## GTs58

rennfaron said:


> Holy chit. You didn't even bet your life on the gold piss coat!




Yep, and if I bet someone else's life they get pretty upset.


----------



## cyclingday

Yeah, I tend to agree with the Clubman Model designation, and the special order variance.
I have a 46 Tourist model frame, and it doesn’t have the ”CM” stamp, while the 55 Clubman Model does have the stamp.


----------



## rollfaster

rennfaron said:


> Thanks @cyclingday. I need to find this brochure.
> 
> 
> Hmm... If so it would be a period specific thing because other continental serials don't have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1946 Schwinn Continental...maybe '47 or '48... | Lightweight Schwinn Bicycles
> 
> 
> the s/a hub has a date stamp on it  Nope. It's all cleaned up now and it's date free.Earlist dated hub I've ever had was on a 1952 Rudge.  Someone said that they weren't dated until after WWII, so I believe that what I have is a first year Continental...1946. Hub would have been a leftover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecabe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1946 Schwinn Continental...maybe '47 or '48... | Lightweight Schwinn Bicycles
> 
> 
> the s/a hub has a date stamp on it  Nope. It's all cleaned up now and it's date free.Earlist dated hub I've ever had was on a 1952 Rudge.  Someone said that they weren't dated until after WWII, so I believe that what I have is a first year Continental...1946. Hub would have been a leftover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecabe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @rollfaster you have seen this bike before https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-year-continental.122777/#post-820520
> same bike. You can see in one of those photos it does have a script decal on the down tube. So your friend had it years ago and now it is in OP's hands.



I forgot I posted it. My mind has been pretty preoccupied lately.


----------



## Oilit

@Bicyclelegends , I would like to see the date on the hub for your bike with the "U" serial number. I have a New World with the 3 piece crank and it also has a "U" serial number, so I'm guessing they're the same year or close, but it would be interesting to check. The "U" serial numbers don't show up in any of the lists I've seen.
My bike: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1949-new-world-with-stainless-s-6-rims.168654/


----------



## HARPO

Keep both, please don't make a mistake you'll regret later on.


----------



## Saving Tempest

They're Schwinns, fix them and use them, if they were other Continentals you would just sit there, drink wine with them and listen to their old stories.


----------



## Sven

Keep both, worry about details later


----------



## rennfaron

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1144010
> Late 40’s brochure
> Maybe the “CM” stamp separate from the serial number just designates these frames as Continental Models?



I finally got my hands on one of these brochures. Talk about a really hard to find schwinn item... Also there is a price list inside dated AUG 1951 if that helps date the brochure better.


----------



## Jim sciano

Any guesses on the date of this guy. I know there is theories on some of the serial numbers. What has me puzzled is the little star stamped on the kickstand bracket and the 641 stamped near the crank housing. I am thinking 46-48. This bike was converted to a 10 speed and I am working on getting it back to a three speed. When I was polishing the paint, I could see where the quadrant shifter was mounted, so it had to be a three speed and not a trigger shifter which I think is 1949+. Also, does anyone know if these used a caged bearing for the fork bearings? I literally removed 52 bearings for the fork. Seems slightly overkill. Anyone by chance have a non dated 46 sturmey or a 47-48 dated three speed. Also looking for one stainless s-6 rim and a set of the chubby grips without the finger indents. First couple pics is what I started with. Thanks


----------



## GTs58

@Jim sciano  That's sweet! Opal Violet right? A few of the pictures the color looked maroonish, but your cleaned up pics make it look like the Opal Violet. 
The 641 stamping was after the fact so it might be a license # of some sort. That star has shown up a few times and I'm not aware of the reason for that, or for the diamond stamping that went from prewar into the 60's. The low D serial # would date it to 1947.


----------



## Jim sciano

I believe it is opal violet. I thought it was maroon at first too but once the grease and grime was washed off it, it definitely seemed a little more purple. I have one other question for you. I also own a blue 47 continental based on the fact that the three speed hub is dated 47 and I know the bike was completely original because it was purchased from the original owners family. That serial number is A01007. So are A’s and D’s 47? Or could it be that they just used a “A” bottom bracket that didn’t get used until 47? Thanks for the input


GTs58 said:


> @Jim sciano  That's sweet! Opal Violet right? A few of the pictures the color looked maroonish, but your cleaned up pics make it look like the Opal Violet.
> The 641 stamping was after the fact so it might be a license # of some sort. That star has shown up a few times and I'm not aware of the reason for that, or for the diamond stamping that went from prewar into the 60's. The low D serial # would date it to 1947.


----------



## GTs58

Jim sciano said:


> I believe it is opal violet. I thought it was maroon at first too but once the grease and grime was washed off it, it definitely seemed a little more purple. I have one other question for you. I also own a blue 47 continental based on the fact that the three speed hub is dated 47 and I know the bike was completely original because it was purchased from the original owners family. That serial number is A01007. So are A’s and D’s 47? Or could it be that they just used a “A” bottom bracket that didn’t get used until 47? Thanks for the input




The postwar A serials were used in 1946, for the most part. No way of really telling when the frame was built or the bike was built.


----------



## ccdc.1

I simply have to commend your work restoring a depth and luster to that 70+ year old paint. Well done! Any secrets you are willing to share?


----------



## Jim sciano

ccdc.1 said:


> I simply have to commend your work restoring a depth and luster to that 70+ year old paint. Well done! Any secrets you are willing to share?



Thank you. My go to cleaner/polish is flitz. I have been using it for many years. It really has no grit to it but yet it will remove a very thin layer and leave an amazing shine. You do need to be careful, especially on paint that is already thin or paint that is already starting to show its undercoat. But, I typically always use flitz on the paint and chrome. It takes a lot of elbow grease but it’s worth it. I have bikes that I have done 15+ years ago and the paint has remained just as shiny. Sometimes I will use a spray wax to maintain the bikes after I have gone through the flitz process.


----------



## Jim sciano

Well, finally got it as done as I can get it. Rear rim and 3 speed are wrong but it is rideable. The shifter handle was broken off but I was able to make a similar looking one from a piece of bar stock and some basic tools. It’s not perfect but it came a long way from what it was. Bottom pics are how it all started


----------



## GTs58

That's a sweet ride Jim! And nice job getting it cleaned and fixed back up.


----------



## rollfaster

Jim, your bike looks awesome. Another early postwar lightweight back on the road again..where they need to be!


----------



## HARPO

BEAUTIFUL  job! Hard to believe it's the same Continental!


----------



## Bill in Bama

Very nice work.... this may upset some but this is what i did to my 79”


----------



## Bill in Bama

My 74”   I left it be....


----------



## Oilit

Bill in Bama said:


> Very nice work.... this may upset some but this is what i did to my 79”View attachment 1333292



I wouldn't think this would upset too many people. If it does, tell them to take a look at an early '80's Schwinn Sidewinder. If it was good enough for Schwinn....


----------



## Bill in Bama

Thats a sidewinder fork! It’s great for gravel and hard pack dirt trails! I love it and ride it more than most! 


Oilit said:


> I wouldn't think this would upset too many people. If it does, tell them to take a look at an early '80's Schwinn Sidewinder. If it was good enough for Schwinn


----------



## olderthandirt

i like both of them the violet is somthing you do not see everyday ,i would say there equally great !


----------



## Lightweightbikes

Hi how are you I have a continental 1952 I need parts for my model I need the gooseneck and freewheels any help here pictures price and condition


----------



## B607

I'm late to the Continental show.  Here's mine.  I paid $25 for this at a bike shop.  The bridge was broken and I brazed in a new one.  It's one of the tallest frames Schwinn ever made.  You need a ladder to get on the thing.  I have a 36" inseam and can't raise the seat at all.  A great rider.  Gary


----------



## SirMike1983

Different bike entirely. The later Continental was electroforged and had the upgrade of a conventional tube fork versus the forked flat fork of the Varsity, usually with 27 x 1 1/4 rims. The earlier Continentals were closer to the top of the line with fillet brazed frames and usually the stainless S6 rims at ISO 597mm. Either one can be good riders, though they are often confused because of the same name.


----------



## Lightweightbikes

I'm looking for parts for a 1952 continental any help here please parts plus price thank you


----------



## SirMike1983

You may want to renew your Want ad in the classifieds. What parts specifically are you looking for? I have some stuff left over from when I was working on and riding the early Continentals a few years ago.


----------



## Bill in Bama

I have a 74 and a 79 ..... but components... they seem to cross over... what are you looking for....continental is kinda like the chevy suburban... been around the block! And tons of components cross over! If your a purist..,, I can’t help.., unless you want ... brakes and and pads and center pull red dot brakes and the like!


----------



## Bendix

SirMike1983 said:


> Different bike entirely. The later Continental was electroforged and had the upgrade of a conventional tube fork versus the forked flat fork of the Varsity, usually with 27 x 1 1/4 rims. The earlier Continentals were closer to the top of the line with fillet brazed frames and usually the stainless S6 rims at ISO 597mm. Either one can be good riders, though they are often confused because of the same name.




The OP-related brazed Contis are just awesome. I've enjoyed owning and refurbishing a couple over the years, one original, one 'resto mod'. The details are so cool- everything from the graphics, to the thickly chromed cottered cranks and brakes, to the combo chromed/alloy 2 piece stem!


----------



## SirMike1983

Bendix said:


> The OP-related brazed Contis are just awesome. I've enjoyed owning and refurbishing a couple over the years, one original, one 'resto mod'. The details are so cool- everything from the graphics, to the thickly chromed cottered cranks and brakes, to the combo chromed/alloy 2 piece stem!




They're great bikes. I've always wanted a 23 inch/tall frame variation. I had a couple that were standard 21 inch frames. I'm down to a 1947 New World and a 1960s Schwinn Racer now. I sold my Continentals off, as I did my pre-war New Worlds. The 1947 New World is a sentimental favorite of mine, and the Racer is a tall frame.

Those old Continentals from the 1940s-50s are great bikes. The one thing I have noticed with them is that they sometimes develop stress cracks in the brazing joints where the seat stays meet the seat tube. Otherwise, they're beautiful, smooth frames. I love how they have the "seamless" look where the tubes join.


----------



## Lightweightbikes

SirMike1983 said:


> You may want to renew your Want ad in the classifieds. What parts specifically are you looking for? I have some stuff left over from when I was working on and riding the early Continentals a few years ago.



Well my bike is a 54 I need a gooseneck caliper brakes and right side butterfly pedal torrington let me know thank you and a rear freewheel schwinn complete or if you have cog parts


----------



## Lightweightbikes

Bill in Bama said:


> I have a 74 and a 79 ..... but components... they seem to cross over... what are you looking for....continental is kinda like the chevy suburban... been around the block! And tons of components cross over! If your a purist..,, I can’t help.., unless you want ... brakes and and pads and center pull red dot brakes and the like!



Well thank you my model is a 1954 nothing new need to finish my project a 2 piece gooseneck calipers a schwinnn freewheel rear


----------



## Lightweightbikes

Hi how are you I have a 1954 I need a few things calipers for that year gooseneck 2 piece and a help with a butterfly torrington  pedal rights idea 79 won't fit nothing to my model let me know thank you


----------



## Lightweightbikes

Lightweightbikes said:


> Side


----------



## Bill in Bama

I guess you want 54 components... alas i can not help!


----------



## Jim sciano

Well folks, hoping someone could shed some light on this mystery continental that I picked up. Or, if there is another thread for these, please let me know. This continental has a decal set that I have never saw before on one of these. The painted fenders is also an oddity as well as the a s & co sprocket. Has a pencil stand and a non dated three speed. Rims are chrome, not stainless. I know the bars and grips are wrong. Seems like it would fall in line as a first year continental but I was wondering if anyone has spotted this style decal on a continental before, especially the down tube decal? A very gentle refurbishing is in order but it’s going to be awhile before I get to it. Can’t wait, I think it’s a pretty odd duck. Reminds me more of a superior than a continental.


----------



## RustyHornet

Jim sciano said:


> Well folks, hoping someone could shed some light on this mystery continental that I picked up. Or, if there is another thread for these, please let me know. This continental has a decal set that I have never saw before on one of these. The painted fenders is also an oddity as well as the a s & co sprocket. Has a pencil stand and a non dated three speed. Rims are chrome, not stainless. I know the bars and grips are wrong. Seems like it would fall in line as a first year continental but I was wondering if anyone has spotted this style decal on a continental before, especially the down tube decal? A very gentle refurbishing is in order but it’s going to be awhile before I get to it. Can’t wait, I think it’s a pretty odd duck. Reminds me more of a superior than a continental. View attachment 1452257
> 
> View attachment 1452256
> 
> View attachment 1452258
> 
> View attachment 1452259
> 
> View attachment 1452260
> 
> View attachment 1452261



I saw you post this one on Facebook and came over here to see if I could find something. Might try this thread. Lots of good information in here, post it up. It’s close enough to this time period someone in here will know!









						Wartime Schwinn New World Bikes - We Know You Have Them - Tell Us About Them!! | Lightweight Schwinn Bicycles
					

Please help us gather some more info on wartime Schwinn New Worlds (or other lightweights).  We know many of you have these unique bikes and they all have an interesting story to tell.  We are already starting to get an idea of what serial number New Worlds have the transition from brazing to...




					thecabe.com


----------



## rollfaster

@Schwinn499 @Eric Amlie @SirMike1983


----------



## rennfaron

Kind of a weird mix up of lightweight parts that appear original...

K serial would be late wartime, I think 1945 (edit - I was looking around and K also seems to run into '46 and '47 and here)... That would make this a very early continental if so... Continental didn't "officially" launch until 1946 (as far as I know) and when they did, they looked very different than this one...

At first it looks like a continental: larger diameter tubes, double adjustable stem/neck, typical saddle style on these, T10 pedals, seat post clamp typical to higher end lightweights (not NW), badged continental... But then there are some oddballs: Superior/New World chainring (not the standard continental one), fender style that was exclusively New World during the 30s/40s, additionally those are the blade style fender braces and not the wire ones that were found on the 40s continentals (@GTs58 noticed that one), chain guard paint style exclusive to the New World during this time period (continental would have the all chrome with paint infill, same striping style as the New World... (edit: just noticed the rear brake line routing follows the top tube and I was looking through my archive and that seems standard for the New World, but the 40s continentals always follows the down tube back to the rear, because on top of the continental guard there was a brake line housing clip to hold it in place, but the NWs didn't have this until later, but the 1946 continentals did. Every original 40s continental I have archived follows the down tube and has the guard clip... See ad below).

Then the decal package makes me think early paramount/superiors. I feel like I have seen a continental decal like this before but need to look around to find where, if so. Also notice the "Schwinn" portion of the decal is very similar to the way it was done on the New Worlds and not how it was done on the Paramount/Superiors (as far as I know, still looking...)


----------



## SirMike1983

Fork looks different from the post-war Continental too - this one is missing the fender brace tab on the backs of the legs. It looks almost like a pre-war Superior style fork.

Perhaps it's a case of using up parts on-hand right after WWII and applying the Continental decal before the Continental model was standardized with the more familiar parts we are used to seeing. It has parts on it from a variety of models.


----------



## SirMike1983

Forgot to mention - the no date hub is not unusual to find on AW hubs from right before and right after WWII. Why some got dates and others did not, I am not sure.


----------



## rennfaron

SirMike1983 said:


> Perhaps it's a case of using up parts on-hand right after WWII and applying the Continental decal before the Continental model was standardized with the more familiar parts we are used to seeing. It has parts on it from a variety of models.



If that is the case that would make this a really unique continental.


----------



## Jim sciano

I definitely appreciate all of the info so far. I am  proud to own it and will definitely do a very careful cleanup.  If anyone has more info or happens to stumble on something similar, I would love to hear about it. Some of these lightweights have such a cool history and seem so unique at times. Thanks again guys


----------



## SirMike1983

The only other thing I could think of is if it was just something someone ordered that way. Maybe they liked that set of parts better than the alternatives (?). But it doesn't look to me like something that was just parted together aftermarket. It looks to me like either an early Continental using up a mixture of existing parts in-stock, or else something someone special ordered to have those features. Either way, it's a good find. If I had to guess, I'd say early Continental from before everything was standardized.


----------



## cyclingday

Yeah,
Wow!
What an interesting find!
Definitely looks like the transition model between New World, Superior & Continental.
I love it!


----------



## Goldenrod

1motime said:


> I never thought about your idea of girl's for "old Folks".  You might be on to something!




My wife likes to see me throw my leg over the seat.  Riding girls bikes eliminates Chuggy damage to the "Southern Hemisphere".  I'm 76 and the old bolders get in the way.


----------



## ccdc.1

Nice find, and interesting demonstration of a transitional early Continental. Here are pics from my archives of a similar one with similar features (not mine). Do not have a picture of the serial number. The oddest feature of both is the fork....the crown is like a Superior and normal early Continental, but the cruder crimped tips are like a New World...it is suggestive of the fork on the second generation Superior, which didn't come out until 1949. I think the 1947 ad that has been posted could be interpreted as not announcing the 'initiation' of the Continental, but of a 'new and improved' version of the Continental...and it makes some specific points about the improved fork, fenders and paint, etc...


----------



## rennfaron

ccdc.1 said:


> Nice find, and interesting demonstration of a transitional early Continental. Here are pics from my archives of a similar one with similar features (not mine). Do not have a picture of the serial number. The oddest feature of both is the fork....the crown is like a Superior and normal early Continental, but the cruder crimped tips are like a New World...it is suggestive of the fork on the second generation Superior, which didn't come out until 1949. I think the 1947 ad that has been posted could be interpreted as not announcing the 'initiation' of the Continental, but of a 'new and improved' version of the Continental...and it makes some specific points about the improved fork, fenders and paint, etc...



^^^ wow ^^^
thanks for posting this!
🤩


----------



## Jim sciano

Wow, there is the decal set. Too bad no serial on that one.  Thanks for posting that bike


----------



## rennfaron

@ccdc.1 solved it. He showed me a catalog image of this model earlier and I was wondering why I hadn't seen this before. I have seen this catalog before posted here, and I assumed it was complete...but it now looks like the posted catalog is incomplete! What is strange is that all pages are there except the lightweight one!


----------



## rennfaron

I have a brochure from the mid 40s time period (don't know exact year, assumed 1946). I guess I glanced over it because I thought these were NWs. I don't think I have seen a tandem with that guard type.


----------



## GTs58

Very interesting @rennfaron ! So now the question is, What's What? All the 1946 images of the movie stars on 1946? Continentals are actually 1947 model images? And that T&C tandem has a guard that is not shown on the 1945 image, but the fender stays do look painted.


----------



## SirMike1983

Great find, those "Continental" models have the New World/Superior style look to them. My blue Continental was a 1947 model. I've never owned a "1945" or "1946" Continental.


----------



## Jim sciano

rennfaron said:


> I have a brochure from the mid 40s time period (don't know exact year, assumed 1946). I guess I glanced over it because I thought these were NWs. I don't think I have seen a tandem with that guard type.
> 
> View attachment 1452716View attachment 1452717View attachment 1452718



This is awesome. I have those posters and I never thought to double check them. Thank you


----------



## Oilit

Jim sciano said:


> Well folks, hoping someone could shed some light on this mystery continental that I picked up. Or, if there is another thread for these, please let me know. This continental has a decal set that I have never saw before on one of these. The painted fenders is also an oddity as well as the a s & co sprocket. Has a pencil stand and a non dated three speed. Rims are chrome, not stainless. I know the bars and grips are wrong. Seems like it would fall in line as a first year continental but I was wondering if anyone has spotted this style decal on a continental before, especially the down tube decal? A very gentle refurbishing is in order but it’s going to be awhile before I get to it. Can’t wait, I think it’s a pretty odd duck. Reminds me more of a superior than a continental. View attachment 1452257
> 
> View attachment 1452256
> 
> View attachment 1452258
> 
> View attachment 1452259
> 
> View attachment 1452260
> 
> View attachment 1452261



@Jim sciano, if you get the chance, could you post some close-ups of the rims? I'm curious to see if they're any different than the ones from the early '50's. The 1946 catalog posted here (post #70) just says "_RIMS:_ New Schwinn".


----------



## Jim sciano

They look the same to me. Looks like they have the better chroming process compared to some of the 50’s rims that dulled out easily.


----------



## Oilit

Jim sciano said:


> They look the same to me. Looks like they have the better chroming process compared to some of the 50’s rims that dulled out easily. View attachment 1453859
> View attachment 1453860
> 
> View attachment 1453861



Interesting! I've got '55 and '53 Travelers, the '55 has a straight knurl like yours, but the '53 has a diamond knurl, which I expected yours might be. But while yours looks kind of like the '55, the lines on yours look different somehow, and the stainless rims don't have any knurling at all. All I can guess is that they were trying different variations over the years. These are the rims on the Travelers, see what you think.


----------



## GTs58

Oilit said:


> Interesting! I've got '55 and '53 Travelers, the '55 has a straight knurl like yours, but the '53 has a diamond knurl, which I expected yours might be. But while yours looks kind of like the '55, the lines on yours look different somehow, and the stainless rims don't have any knurling at all. All I can guess is that they were trying different variations over the years. These are the rims on the Travelers, see what you think.
> 
> View attachment 1453882
> 
> View attachment 1453883
> 
> View attachment 1453884



Definitely different tooling on the feeding rollers. Straight single cut teeth and double cross cut diagonal teeth. 😎


----------



## SirMike1983

Opal green looks mighty nice on a three speed.

I wish they had stuck to the S6 rims, either chrome or stainless. The somewhat later S5 is an interesting rim, but the whole purpose of the shape was so Raleigh could accommodate rod or cable brakes with a single production rim. Schwinn never made a rod brake roadster to my knowledge, so the S6 would be the better choice.


----------

